# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kalpa Pharms?

## mr.perfect

anybody with experience?
I have seen more and more. a couple guys swear by the products.
i herd pip is a bitch! knocks u down for weeks at a time or at least a full day.
every other forum, i see people praising them, 
thinking bout getting some test/dbol .
are they a good products/company?

----------


## marcus300

Ive had some bad feedback so IMHO i'd stay away. 

Usually the forums what pump this information are connected in someway to the company or its a paid sponsor

----------


## jpowell

> Ive had some bad feedback so IMHO i'd stay away. 
> 
> Usually the forums what pump this information are connected in someway to the company or its a paid sponsor


agreed. thas why i like this bored/forum. nobody puts pressure on who to use..its up to the user/buyer.
the only thing i have herd about this pharm bad, is pip hurts like hell...so i tried, and surely but truly pip is a ma****er.
however, more recently i have been using products, and pip is non-existant now. they say this is due to switching the colors of the vials--however a more experienced person knows, that cant be the real reason. its forumla based.

but it breaks down like this: brown vials pip, clear vials no pip. as far as test goes. 
i have bw, and seen others as well to assure legit products.

----------


## marcus300

> agreed. thas why i like this bored/forum. nobody puts pressure on who to use..its up to the user/buyer.
> the only thing i have herd about this pharm bad, is pip hurts like hell...so i tried, and surely but truly pip is a ma****er.
> however, more recently i have been using products, and pip is non-existant now. they say this is due to switching the colors of the vials--however a more experienced person knows, that cant be the real reason. its forumla based.
> 
> but it breaks down like this: brown vials pip, clear vials no pip. as far as test goes. 
> i have bw, and seen others as well to assure legit products.


I don't mean PIP, I mean ive had bad feedback that they sell fakes and underdosed gear............

Best thing to do is stay away from this UGL and seek pharm grade you know what your getting at the right dose  :Smilie:

----------


## jpowell

^^
now ur scaring me! but like u said, always that chance with ugls. pharm grade is the best route. i dont like gambling, i myself am a skeptical buyer and wod hate to waste money a bunk products.

----------


## *Admin*

I have had multible complaints about this gear... so glad to see the post up about this... buyers beware!

----------


## GymRat96744

I am running there test e right now. In week 5 and i would say they are legit. But this is only my second cycle so I can't give you a vets point of view on it. I hope it's not fake. Guys got me scared now. Lol

----------


## BG

I've had knowledgeable friends say it was badly underdosed.

----------


## GymRat96744

Damn!! That sucks I was really looking forward to this cycle too. Live and learn.

----------


## BG

I just talked to my friend, first order gear was decent, but the second was much lower dosed. Scammer for sure, his email was something like [email protected] Beware of classic bait and switch!!!

----------


## GymRat96744

Maybe it's source related? Could it be that other sources are g2g?

----------


## BG

> Maybe it's source related? Could it be that other sources are g2g?


Possible, remember your trusting a complete stranger. Try to get pharma or atleast human grade.

----------


## GymRat96744

> Possible, remember your trusting a complete stranger. Try to get pharma or atleast human grade.


That's easier said then done. Lol but I hear you.

----------


## snowman

i did 2 cycles with Kalpa test E and i loved it ( clear vials )... as for the orals, i did turinabol , anavar , arimadex, nolva, clomid, cialis, and they are also good... No im not associated with anyone ( just incase someone thinks that)... i do have a good source... i would use Kalpa again, over scirroxx, dragon pharma... ( in Europe)
Right now i get my test E from the pharmacy ( testoviron ) so im o.k for test and dont have to worry about fake gear, but i would still use any orals from Kalpa.
This is just my opinion, and again i say, you need a good source, as im sure, there is fake gear around from Kalpa

----------


## Sfla80

Question then, if its kalpa from a trusted source then? Still same responces?

Trusted by vets i would say too.

----------


## BG

> Question then, if its kalpa from a trusted source then? Still same responces?
> 
> Trusted by vets i would say too.


The sources are bait and switching, sending good gear once then underdosedthe next time, I would stay clear.

----------


## jpowell

> The sources are bait and switching, sending good gear once then underdosedthe next time, I would stay clear.


you cod run this chance with everything ugl tho. sonbitch. i wish shit was legal that wod proli knockoff the amount of knockoffs. but also increase usuage im sure. 
but just to be clear--your saying kalpa in general is g2g? and its the sources that you take the chance on?

----------


## Sfla80

[QUOTE=jpowell;6279898]you cod run this chance with everything ugl tho. sonbitch. i wish shit was legal that wod proli knockoff the amount of knockoffs. but also increase usuage im sure. 
but just to be clear--*your saying kalpa in general is g2g? and its the sources that you take the chance on?[/*QUOTE]

See now im confused. lol

Theres a few of us around here that are using kalpa test e right now for sure. More the a handful just on my knowledge alone.

----------


## jpowell

[QUOTE=goode80;6279906]


> you cod run this chance with everything ugl tho. sonbitch. i wish shit was legal that wod proli knockoff the amount of knockoffs. but also increase usuage im sure. 
> but just to be clear--*your saying kalpa in general is g2g? and its the sources that you take the chance on?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> See now im confused. lol
> 
> *Theres a few of us around here that are using kalpa test e right now for sure. More the a handful just on my knowledge alone*.


exactly why im asking! i finished my last cycle in oct, and was planning startign again in janish--

----------


## Sfla80

How did thy cycle go? I'm on wk 6.5 and I'm feeling great.

----------


## marcus300

Stay away from kalpa. 

We have had loads of compliants about this company, its not worth it if there is complaints it tells you something is wrong, might aswell seek another company and source. 

This is what this place is for helping you to avoid bad sources and companies.

Kalpa are a no go...

----------


## marcus300

tthey sell you half good gear and rest either underdosed or fake. beaware guys.

----------


## jpowell

> How did thy cycle go? I'm on wk 6.5 and I'm feeling great.


my last weeks were great. i swtiched at the 3 week mark--so for about 9 weeks i ran it. def cod tell i was on test. felt like my first cycle. 

but i like/respect marcus bus he knows his shit--this might be a lab i start to stay away from my self. even after hearing good shit about them.

----------


## stpete

Kalpa's weak. Tried their shit once and that was it.

----------


## Sfla80

So what would u guys recommend? Because there were two or three threads before this saying gtg. That's why I went through with them. Not sure bout everyone else? 

But should we stop the cycle?

----------


## stpete

No need to stop. I was just telling my experience.

----------


## snowman

> tthey sell you half good gear and rest either underdosed or fake. beaware guys.


Marcus300, when i seen people talking bad about kalpa, i thought for sure it was people from the other side of the continent ( usa) because so far, everytime i have used kalpa i had great results with it... but now i see you are from England according to your location, are you saying all Kalpa is bunk or under dosed including orals? have i, been that lucky? as i said before, i used their test e with great results and their orals.... im currently not using their test cause im using testoviron from a pharmacy in Portugal, but i am using Kalpa orals, at the moment using their turinabol with great results ( second week on it), i also have cialis from them, and it works, i have tried it... also have some anavar saved up for another cycle, but i do have a friend thats using var right now, and he is loving it ... i also got arimadex, nolva and clomid from kalpa, obviously i haven't tried this batch yet, but last couple of cycles i used them, and they were good, for that reason, i went with Kalpa again with the orals... the obvious reason i did not go with their injectables is because i found a good source that gets me test E from the pharmacy in my town...
Now, you being from England, are you talking from experience, or from what you hear?
Reason im asking, these questions is because, when i used to live in Canada, i used to use sciroxx a lot because it was a great lab, then when i came to Europe, in 2008, i found a source here in Europe that sold sciroxx, so i was all excited and ordered some, but then, i got disappointing after running the cycle, i did not gain anything, and my gear was crap ( i had something to compare it to, scirroxx i used in canada, compared to the one i used in POrtugal)... If you ask around here, people still say sciroxx is one of the best labs, and i think those people are from usa or canada....If you ask me about sciroxx i would say its fake and underdosed ( because of my experience in Europe).
My point is, since you are from Europe ( England) are you talking from Experience ? have i been that lucky? one thing, i don't like is to take, unnecessary risks, so i do a LOT of searching before i buy something or use something, and when i started using Kalpa, i was sure, they were good....so i would like to know, if these complaints are coming from Europe or the other side of the continent.
IS there a UGL we can trust anymore, nowadays?

----------


## GymRat96744

I can't say if Kalpa is bunk or not. But I can say that I'm using Kalpa dbol and Kalpa Test e and the other day my arms were so pumped in the gym after only 15 mins of training that it was painful. I don't know if it was the dbol or the test e causing the pump but something was working. I really hope that Kalpa is not bunk because I'm on it.

----------


## cgozz

Just got some kalpa Tren -e and Deca , Dbol . New to this already have cycle plan just trying to find out if kalpa g2g.

----------


## cgozz

Anyone taking kalpa Dbol if so how long does it take to take affect been taking for 3 days 30mg

----------


## cgozz

Pined second time right quad, left quad last time.

Test-E feeling pretty good very little PIP. Fourth day taking Dbol starting to kick in. Overall products are good.

----------


## Buster Brown

I've used Kalpa Tes E and Tes P. I have had good luck with both, can't say if they are underdosed or not. I didn't have a problem with PIP but my brother had a problem with the brown bottles. He claims the clear bottles didn't give him PIP. I have used both brown and clear bottles and haven't had much of a PIP problem.

----------


## cgozz

Using brown bottle-Test E. very little pip feeling pretty good. Got from good source.

----------


## cro

i trust your opinion marcus, but i can tell you that i personaly use there test e/anadrol /d-bol and it is legit and not underdosed at all.i feel some one is tring to sabbatage thier rep with bad posts . I am a rep with a reliable site that would never steer anyone wrong. there gear is on point. we would never promote a unreliable source\ dragon pharma had some one counterfitting there labels and tring to pass off bad gear.this is also possible for kalpa.thats my story and im sticking to it...


> tthey sell you half good gear and rest either underdosed or fake. beaware guys.

----------


## cgozz

Kalpa is good. Been using Test-E and Dbol for 5 days now. Test-E, E3.5D and Dbol every day 30mg. Strength is already up considerably. Feeling good and healing fast. Weight is up about 
8 pounds. Eating for bulk. Kalpa is g2g

----------


## joekap123

I have used kalpa orals many times .the anadrol was good and potent,but weight gain was minimal first time.then I tried dbol ,BOOM !!!! I was huge in a week.I loved the dbol.super strong,fast gains.the problem started recently.I started on anadrol again.it was very weak.at 100mg PR day,not much going on.slight headaches and that's about it.no strength,no gains.I am consuming 5000 calories a day and going beast mode in the gym,but 3 weeks in on kalpa drol and I m pretty disappointed.I won't deal with them again.

----------


## Eric-xxx

It's kind of underdosed. Had no good with them  :Frown:

----------


## jonny2x4

This shit is kind of hit or miss  :Shrug:

----------


## dcycles

I have a couple good sources. (Sadly no pharm) occasionally I get kalpa and from my experience it is legit but underdosed.. Keep in mind I am comparing to one of my friends who home brews and his stuff is pretty strong but running kalpa prop was just mediocre for me.. I will say their orals are spot on though I would feel safe recommending those.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Underdosed oils and tabs!

----------

